# [SOLVED] gcc 3.4.4 Update zerschießt libstdc++ !?

## tgurr

Hilfe

```

mlsrv ~ # gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

mlsrv ~ # gcc-config 1

 * Switching to i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 compiler ...

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/gcc-config: line 82: env: command not found

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * /usr/bin/gcc-config: Could not get portage CHOST!                      [ ok ]

mlsrv ~ # emerge info

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

mlsrv ~ #

```

Nach dem interessanten Thread über busybox und jetzt das hier mach ich mir so langsam auch ein bisschen Sorgen um Gentoo QA. 

Gut GCC 3.4.4 ist ~testing aber so etwas sollte eigentlich dennoch nicht passieren, oder liegts an mir? Im Gentoo Bugzilla hab ich nichts finden können.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das wieder hinbiegen könnte bzw. was der Auslöser dafür ist? Da es ein Update war ist mein alter, funktionierender GCC 3.4.3 natürlich weg  :Confused: Last edited by tgurr on Sat Jun 25, 2005 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dR0PS

habe das selbe problem und weiss auch nicht weiter

kann jemand licht ins dunkel bringen

thanx, dR0PS

----------

## tabbi

Versucht mal folgendes (von Michael Mattausch aus der ML):

>>>schnipp<<<

Hi ich hatte heute Vormittag einen ziemlich aehnlichen Fehler. 

Bei mir stimmten die Pfade in der /etc/ld.so.conf nicht was eine Folge

davon war, dass sie in /etc/env.d/05gcc ebenfalls aufs falsche

Verzeichniss zeigenten.

Pfade abaendern -> env-update -> ldconfig

>>>schnapp<<<

hat mir geholfen.  :Very Happy: 

cu

tabbi

----------

## tgurr

Danke für den Tipp mit der /etc/ld.so.conf, das ist dann wohl auch die Lösung meines Problems, die /etc/env.d/05gcc habe ich nämlich schon angepasst, das hat leider nicht viel geholfen.

Kann es leider erst am Montag auf der Arbeit testen, da ich von außerhalb keinen Zugriff auf den Server habe. Aber vielleicht stolper ich ja auch bei meinen PC's zu Hause noch über das Problem.

----------

## tabbi

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Danke für den Tipp mit der /etc/ld.so.conf, das ist dann wohl auch die Lösung meines Problems, die /etc/env.d/05gcc habe ich nämlich schon angepasst, das hat leider nicht viel geholfen.

 

Ja, soweit war ich auch vor meinem Hilferuf in der ML.

Gruß

tabbi

----------

## dR0PS

Das Problem habe ich mittels folgendem Thread gelöst.

Selbes Problem, glaube etwas andere Lösung.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-344483.html

 *Quote:*   

> 1. ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 #architekturpfad anpassen
> 
> 2. gcc-config 1
> 
> 3. fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.4
> ...

 

greetz, dR0PS

----------

## tabbi

 *dR0PS wrote:*   

> Das Problem habe ich mittels folgendem Thread gelöst.
> 
> Selbes Problem, glaube etwas andere Lösung.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-344483.html
> ...

 

So ist die Lösung auch besser, meine oben gezeigte beseitigt nicht die Folgefehler in den anderen Dateien und fällt dir besonders beim emergen von kde- oder gnome-Sachen wieder auf die Füße.

Gruß

tabbi

----------

## Xylometer

Die GCC in den aktuellen Releases ist zur Zeit nicht fähig irgenwie zu funktionieren, es sei den du bist Guru und kannst hexen;

selbst mit den oben genannten "Fixes" oder einem einfachen Symlink verweigert Dir spätesten Xorg die Arbeit und bricht mit der vielsagen Meldung can`t load Modules ab.

Mein Tip:

=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1 in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask setzen und darauf hoffen, dass das Problem bald gelöst wird.

Das selbe Problem tritt auch mit der gcc-3.4.x auf...

Reproduzierbarkeit: Immer. Auf vier Systemen!

Gruß Philipp

----------

## tgurr

Also bei mir hat der Tipp mit der ld.so.conf geholfen, läuft bisher alles wie vorher auch und kompilieren klappt auch wieder.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Auch bei mir hat diese Lösung eben gerade geholfen...

----------

## ank666

Vielen Dank für die Lösung dR0PS!

----------

